# Welcome FishWrestler to the SMF Moderator Team



## TulsaJeff (Dec 20, 2012)

We have asked FishWrestler to help us out on the moderator team. He is a great member, knows his stuff and has what it takes to stop spam and bad behavior dead in it's tracks!

As most of you know, this is a volunteer position but it is not an easy job.. it requires getting your hands dirty sometimes. I really appreciate him stepping up to the plate and being willing to join the staff here at Smoking Meat Forums.

Please help me make him feel welcome!!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to your new position FishWrestler!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2012)

FishWrestler! Glad to have you aboard! A word of advice, don't let it consume your life like I have, oh wait, that's smokin stuff not moderating, never mind!


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

A great addition!

Congrats!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 20, 2012)

congrats buddy!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats Fishwrestler!!!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 20, 2012)

Way to go Fishwrestler. As I've said in the past I LOVE this forum because the spam and venom is virtually non-existent, and it's all thanks to the moderators. Congrats!


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 21, 2012)

TulsaJeff said:


> We have asked FishWrestler to help us out on the moderator team. He is a great member, knows his stuff and has what it takes to stop spam and bad behavior dead in it's tracks!
> 
> As most of you know, this is a volunteer position but it is not an easy job.. it requires getting your hands dirty sometimes. I really appreciate him stepping up to the plate and being willing to join the staff here at Smoking Meat Forums.
> 
> Please help me make him feel welcome!!


Jeff,

Thank you it is an honor and pleasure to be chosen as a Moderator her SMF.


Smoking B said:


> Welcome to your new position FishWrestler!


 Thank you SnokingB.


S2K9K said:


> FishWrestler! Glad to have you aboard! A word of advice, don't let it consume your life like I have, oh wait, that's smokin stuff not moderating, never mind!


S2K9K, Thank you. I hear you on not letting it consume your life.


Venture said:


> A great addition!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


 Venture, Thank you.. with this great group here I hope I don't need to much luck :)


desertlites said:


> congrats buddy!


desertlites, Thank you.


Roadkill Cafe said:


> Congrats Fishwrestler!!!


Thank you Roadkill Cafe.


Humdinger said:


> Way to go Fishwrestler. As I've said in the past I LOVE this forum because the spam and venom is virtually non-existent, and it's all thanks to the moderators. Congrats!


Humdinger, Thank you. I will work hard to make to continue to carry the tradition and hard work of current and past Moderators.


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome. Welcome. Welcome.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats and have fun with it. This is a great site and it takes people like you to keep it that way..


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats....... We are here for you if you need it...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2012)

Robert, morning and welcome to the "*Mod Squad*".....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..  sometimes I can't help myself.....


----------



## boykjo (Dec 21, 2012)

Welcome Robert.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2012)

WHAT !?! They made Robert a Moderator? There goes the neighborhood!...Welcome to the Team...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 21, 2012)

Roberto! Welcome aboard brother! :biggrin:


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats FW


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

Great to have you on the team

Not a tough job, but Jeff's right, sometimes it can get a little dirty

You'll be a GREAT asset to the team!!

Todd


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 23, 2012)

welcome to the team













funny-kids-pictures-heres-to-ya.jpg



__ miamirick
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 23, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Welcome. Welcome. Welcome.


Mike, Thank you.


Sound1 said:


> Congrats and have fun with it. This is a great site and it takes people like you to keep it that way..


Sound1, Thank you, It may take Mods to help make it a great place, but it is because of great member this place is a GREAT SITE.


jarjarchef said:


> Congrats....... We are here for you if you need it...





DaveOmak said:


> Robert, morning and welcome to the "*Mod Squad*".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, thank you and it is my pleasure to be part of the "*MOD SQUAD*"


boykjo said:


> Welcome Robert.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,  thank you,


Chef JimmyJ said:


> WHAT !?! They made Robert a Moderator? There goes the neighborhood!...Welcome to the Team...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJ, Thanks and when you thought the had already scraped the bottom of the barrel the went a little deeper and found me .


solaryellow said:


> Roberto! Welcome aboard brother!


Joel, thank you. I only hope some day I can be as great as you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






nepas said:


> Congrats FW


Nepas, Thank you


TJohnson said:


> Great to have you on the team
> 
> Not a tough job, but Jeff's right, sometimes it can get a little dirty
> 
> ...


Todd, thank you and i don't mind getting down and dirty sometimes.


alelover said:


> Congrats and welcome.


Alelover, Thank you


miamirick said:


> welcome to the team


 Rick, Thank you, great team to be a part of.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the team, FishWrestler, a great addition!


----------



## hagisan (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats on the mod position [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]FishWrestler.[/color]


----------



## jerryinoregon (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats Robert!!!


----------

